# Boston – Oregon, quick, safe, cheap! Suggestions appreciated



## pinkandfreckly (Jun 27, 2017)

Hello everyone. I joined half an hour ago. Girl in her twenties, no experience, foreigner, looking for adventure, read a lot about hitchhiking. Sorry, but there'll be no long introduction since it's 3 AM here. I have a question though. How long will it take to hitchhike from Boston to Oregon if I can get some long distance rides? I want to go to Rainbow and hopefully not just for the cleaning days. Problem is I'm not in Boston until the 30th, and I can't change my plane ticket to Portland or anything near by. Please give your most optimistic answer. If not, what can I do instead that's interesting? The original plan was to hitchhike around the country for a couple of months and then go to another festival at the end of August. But I really feel like going to Oregon, the route just seems very appealing to me now. Do you think I can make it to rainbow? I really want to meet some cool people.


----------



## TheWindAndRain (Jun 27, 2017)

7-10 days if you figure out what you're doing quick. And welcome to squattheplanet.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Jun 28, 2017)

It's about 52 hrs of driving without breaks between the 2. Trying to make rainbow before the 4th is gonna be pretty tight. Not impossible but close. I know people who've pulled it off in 4 days before, but they got lucky. I'd check craigslist ride share, its cutting it a little close but there might be a rainbow bus or van heading outta boston around that time.


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (Jun 28, 2017)

Rent a car or buy a plane ticket. Not trying to be rude but unless you find some one going directly to Oregon in the next 2 days, you will not make it before the 10th of July hitchhiking at the absolute earliest. I would set a realistic time for someone never doing it before for that kind of trip at August 10th, barring finding a super long distance ride and lucking out. Even a bus ticket wouldn't get you there before July 4th or later. Hopping trains a few days longer.

If you can get to Boston on June 30th and get to Oregon by July 4th via only hitchhiking I will eat my socks.

I would check out one of the Facebook groups like couch surfing coalition or something like that, that is your best bet.


----------



## pinkandfreckly (Jun 29, 2017)

Thank you so much, guys! I'm actually in Boston tonight around 7 but I have a cheap hostel reservation tonight in downtown Boston. I guess I could just skip that. To be honest, I feel pretty energetic. Gonna reflect on that on the plane. I'll check out craiglist and facebook ASAP. Leaving in 1 and a half hour


----------

